# I think I need help!



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I have been busy knitting up some dishcloths for Christmas gifts and thought I would try my hand at making some hand towels too. I ran across this pattern
http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/dishcloth-tea-towel-usa.html and am lost when they say fingerling cotton. Now I used the sugar and cream for the dish cloths but know that would be too thick for this pattern. What company might carry what the pattern is asking for?

Thanks so much


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My guess is that you need something about the size of a #10 crochet cotton. Fingering is about what would be used for socks, so sock yarn size. Check out #10, JoAnn's has it so does Hobby Lobby, and Ben Franklins (if you have one of those). If you have a yarn store they may be of more help than me.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Seems like you'd have to find a local yarn shop or somewhere that has more cotton selections than just the usual Sugar & Cream cotton. Would using a couple of thinner cotton yarns work? What do you call that cotton that is on a big wide cardboard roll? Most folks crochet doilies out of it? Using several strands of that might work.

I did a search on WEBS yarns website for 100% cotton, fingering weight yarns. There's a Cascade in fingering weight, 100% cotton. That's $5 a 50 gram ball. 

Rowan Summerlite at $8.95 for a 50 gram ball. 100% cotton, fingering weight.

Schachenmayr Egypto Cotton is on sale at $4 a skein, down from $7.50 and it's also in 50 gram balls.

A more expensive but color blended Schachenmayr Tahiti is available at $8.95 for a 50 gram ball.

Sesia Bio Sesia 5 is an organic cotton made in Italy. It's $8 a ball in 50 gram balls.

Sirdar Cotton 4 Ply is in 100 gram balls, so even though it's $9 per ball, the comparable price would be half that amount.

And, then Rowan's Classic Siena 4 Ply at $10 a ball for a 50 gram ball is the most expensive one they have listed for a fingering weight cotton in their "washable" cotton section. They say it is "mercerized" so maybe that's what makes it more expensive?

They didn't have any other choices for 100% cotton fingering weight in their regular cotton section and their crochet cotton section only has cones and doesn't quite say what the yarn weight is. They mention so many yards per pound.

Another option might be linen: Katia Lino 100% although at $9 a ball for a 50 gram ball, it's not the least expensive selection.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

thank you hotzcatz for the links. I was looking at those form the yarn store and wondered if I was looking at the right thing. I guess I will order a skein or two ans wee how they work.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Check out DMC's Baroque
http://www.dmc-usa.com/Products/Needlework-Threads/Crochet-Threads.aspx


----------

